# Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Hallo liebes Forum!

Mein Laptop kann keine Internetverbindung herstellen. Ich bin mir 100% sicher das es am Laptop liegt, da ich stunden lange Telefonate mit der T-com hatte und von deren Seite nichts auf der Leitung ist. Ausserdem habe ich es mit Splitter und Rooter vom Nachbarn versucht, ging ebenfalls nicht. Ich komme auch nicht in andere Netzwerke rein, also gehe ich vom Laptop aus.

Was ich nun kommisch an der ganzen Sache finde, ist die Tatsache, dass mein Laptop Netzwerke findet und wenn ich mich mit den Verbinden möchte steht "erfolgreich verbunden". Dann gehe ich ins Netzwerk und Freigabe Center dort steht:

DENNIS-PC ------------ Nicht identifiziertes Netzwerk -------X---------Internet
Zugriff: Nur lokal

Also laut meinem Netzwerkcenter bin ich ja rein formal mit dem Netzwerk verbunden. Wenn ich aber 192.168.2.1 in den Internet explorer eingebe kommt nichts. Dann habe ich es öfters mit einem Router neustart probiert und ein paar mal Router resetet - beides blieb erfolgslos. Dann habe ich die Verbindung zum Wlan Router mit CMD/ping 192.168.1.1 versucht. 4 mal kam der Fehlercode 1232.
4 Pakete wurden gesendet und 0 empfangen = verlust 100% Das ganze heißt also, dass der PC keine Verbindung zum Router herstellen kann.
 Hmmm, in dem Momentan kam bei mir die erleuchtung. Ich habe mein Lappi mit dem Router per Lan-Kabel verbunden. Da ging trotzdem nichts.

Am schluss ging ich zum Geräte-Manager --> Netzwerk-Adapter und dort habe ich 3 Geräte gefunden die einwandfrei funktonieren.

-Broadcom Netxtreme gigabit Ethernet
-Hamacgi Network Interface
-Intel wifi link 5100 AGN

So Leute ihr seid meine letzte hoffnung ich habe mich 2 wochen gedrückt bei euch nachzufragen, da ich euch nicht mit lästigen fragen nerven möchte. Ich habe sehr viel gegoogelt und das was ich euch gezeigt habe sind im großen und ganzen meine Ergebnisse.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.

Mfg Dennis


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

tippe in der Kommandozeile ipconfig -all ein und poste das hier.


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Bild: unbenanntcjj1.jpg - abload.de
Bild: unbenannt2j82h.jpg - abload.de

Da ich leider zu dähmlich zum kopieren Einfügen war habe ich enfach 2 Screenshots gemacht. Kann es sein das meine Netzwerkarte kaputt ist?

Mfg


----------



## riedochs (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Markieren kannst du indem du oben rechts klick auf die leiste machst und dann markieren auswählst.

Alternativ die Ausgabe in eine txx Datei umleiten mit       "> c:.blub.txt"


----------



## U-Banhfahrer (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Tach,

kannst Du mir Deinen TCP/IP Einstellungen verraten?
Ist dort "Automatische Konfiguration" eingestellt oder benutzt Du eine fixe IP-Adresse?

Fall eine fixe IP-Adresse vergeben wurde, einfach mal alles (IP und DNS) auf automatisch stellen ( evtl. Neustart)

Leider kannst Du nicht in den Router gehen, aber standardmäßig sind die auf DHCP eingestellt ( und nach mehreren Resets sowieso).


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Hallo!!!

@u-bahnfahrer wie gesagt ich kenne mich gar nicht mit pc's aus alle schritte habe ich ausm Internet, wenn du mir verraten könntest wie ich es herrausfinde könnte ich dir gerne die antwort geben 

Mfg

Edit: http://windows.microsoft.com/de-DE/windows-vista/Change-TCP-IP-settings habe es nun so gemacht, aber bei beidem (tcp/ipv6) [festgelegte ip] und bei (tcp/ipv4) [automatisch beziehen] ist ein häkchen davor, soll ich bei der festgelegten ip das häkchen wegmachen oder bringt es rein gar nichts?


----------



## Luix (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

IPv6 ist erstmal egal, da es sowieso nicht genutzt wird. Wichtig ist, dass IPv4 auf automatisch steht.


Das Problem ist, dass eine IP nicht richtig mit dem Router ausgehandelt werden kann, also keine Verbindung zum Netzwerk hergestellt werden kann.
Bist du sicher, dass du das WLAN Passwort richtig eingegen hast?


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Ja. In andere Netzwerke konnte ich auch nicht rein. Vllt hat der Pc so einen kleinen hänger und eine komplette reinstalation würde helfen.


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Was hast du denn für einen Laptop? Welches Programm benutzt du um dich mit den WLAN-Netzwerken zu verbinden? Ist das Windows Vista?


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Media Markt: Acer Aspire 8730G-644G32MN Notebook für 799 EUR - Grundlagen Computer dieses Teil habe ich, ja ganz genau mit windows vista


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Ok, und wie ist die Bezeichnung von deinem Router?


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Speedport w504v


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Das ist eine Standard Ip- Adresse von MS, wenn nix geht. 
Wie war die Routeradresse noch mal? 192.168.2.1?Oder 192.168.1.1?


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Das ist eine Standard Ip- Adresse von MS, wenn nix geht.
> Wie war die Routeradresse noch mal? 192.168.2.1?Oder 192.168.1.1?



Beides versucht. Auch in der Cmd zeile um den Ping zu ermitteln.


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Also:trag  als standardgateway mal 192.168.2.1 ein. als dns server das selbe. als ip-adresse 192.168.2.10 UND als subnet mask!!  255.255.255.0 !!


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Also:trag als standardgateway mal 192.168.2.1 ein. als dns server das selbe. als ip-adresse 192.168.2.10 UND als subnet mask!! 255.255.255.0 !!



da steht bei standardgateway das die eingegebene adresse ungültig ist


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Hmm... um die Anleitung vom Router von der TCom Seite zu laden braucht man stoltze 10min...
Aber eigentlich wollte ich das gleiche wie LzW827 schreiben.
Ausser, dass du unten rechtauf der Taskleiste auf die zwei Computer klicken sollst und dann das Netzwerkzenter öffnen.
In dem Fenster hat es dann links sowas wie Adapter einstellungen. Da drauf klicken und dann beim WLAN-Adapter diese Einstellungen tätigen. 
Nicht dass du diese Einstellungen beim LAN-Adapter vornimmst.

Und noch ne andere Frage: Hat dein Notebook einen Knopf mit welchem man das WLAN Ein/Aus schalten kann?
Wenn ja, ist dieser auch wirklich aktiviert?




iFlatland schrieb:


> da steht bei standardgateway das die eingegebene adresse ungültig ist



Mach mal ein Screenshot, was und wo du eingegeben hast.


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Diese Nachricht kommt überall also kann ich quasi nur eine zeile ausfüllen.


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Du bist etwas zuweit in der Zukunft. Momentan ist IPv4 noch Standard.


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*



LzW827 schrieb:


> Du bist etwas zuweit in der Zukunft. Momentan ist IPv4 noch Standard.



Sorry 

Jetzt bekomme ich eine warnmeldung

Warnug - mehrer standardgateways bieten redundanz für ein einzelnes netzwerk (wie zb inranet oder internet) die standard gateways funktonieren  nicht richtig wenn sie sich auf zwei separaten netzwerken befinden (ein gateway im intranet und das andere im internet) soll diese konfiguration gespeichert werden? 

Ja oder?


----------



## taks (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Mach nochmal ein Bild, ist hilfreicher als deine Beschreibung (ned Falsch verstehen  )


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Bitteschön.  Selbstverständlich sehe ich es nicht falsch ich bin sogar sehr froh das ihr mir hilft 

Edit: Ich will zwar keinen druck machen, aber ja oder nein??


----------



## LzW827 (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Tritt die Meldung sonst wohin. Der Rest müsste laufen.


----------



## iFlatland (19. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Okay, falls es nun das war, mein pc stellt keine Verbindung her.


----------



## taks (20. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Schmeiss mal die Treiber vom LAN und WLAN runter und installier sie neu.


----------



## iFlatland (28. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

So Leute, da ein Thema ohne Antwort mehr oder weniger Nutzlos ist, schreibe ich mal hier die Antwort kurz rein.

Ich habe die Treiber deinstaliert und wieder installiert -  hat leider nichts gebracht.

In meiner verzweiflung habe ich einfach win 7 installiert und es ging plötzlich wieder. Mir egal woran es gelegen hat das System funktoniert nun einwandfrei. Danke an alle die mir geholfen haben.


----------



## LzW827 (29. August 2011)

*AW: Höchstwahrscheinlich ein Problem mit dem Netzwerkadapter.*

Gut, dass das Problem behoben ist. Mir fallen trotzdem noch eine Sache ein woran es gelegen haben könnte.
Vielleicht hattest du kein DHCP aktiviert, wodurch dein Rechner keine Adresse angefordert hat, und Windows dir eine Standardadresse verpasst hat.
Obwohl eigentlich hätte es mit einer selbstfestgelegten Adress eigentlich funktionieren müssen.
Aber ist ja jetzt auch egal.


----------

